# DIY T-TOP



## Mad_Jack (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone successfully made a homemade t-top? I was thinking about trying a PVC frame. I am stumped about what to do for a cover. I have a 17' Boatright skiff.

I am also interested in starting a Texas (SE Texas) chapter of Tin Boats if anyone is interested.

David in Alvin


----------



## DanMC (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi DIY T-TOP, have a look on you tube under Bimmini (if that is what you're looking for and there is a guy that made his own out of PVC materials...take care  .
Dan


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 12, 2011)

If you ONLY want shade when you're running, the T-Top is great. If you're planning to sit on your bow seat and fish or in a stern seat on your deck, a T-Top is USELESS.
Been there, done that.

I ended up with two umbrella-ez mounts... the BEST solution for shade while you're actually fishing and NOT running.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 16, 2011)

I made mine out of 1" aluminum, had a local guy sew the top and pop gromments into it, bought the material off e-bay. I have very little invested in it. You can see how it came out on my post. Also, I'd be interested in a local chapter, I'm in Texas City.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had made a PVC top once, worked great with 3hp. Once a bigger motor was put on the back there was too much flex. Personally wouldn't advise any thing other than metal.


----------



## kfa4303 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a vid of a guy who made one from an old trampoline. It's a little rough, but pretty clever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtO4TtPvPes


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 21, 2012)

kfa4303 said:


> Here's a vid of a guy who made one from an old trampoline. It's a little rough, but pretty clever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtO4TtPvPes




This guy is the Macgyver of boat building.



Macgyver said:


> It's Pretty Sweet



Okay Macgyver, I need a to get to the gas station across the bay and return with cold beer in under 1hr. I've got a bath tub, two rolls of masking tape, orange panties, a skateboard wheel, frying pan, and a dead squirrel..


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 22, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> kfa4303 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a vid of a guy who made one from an old trampoline. It's a little rough, but pretty clever.
> ...



That's an easy one... float the bath tub out into the water, and fly the panties from the shower head. Almost a guarantee some fisherman will see them flying and investigate. tell him your girlfriend and her twin sister are at the gas station and she is missing her panties, but they are at the gas station. You need a tow, and BAM! problem solved.


----------

